# i need you to do my homework for me !! may offend sen parents



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

i am being really lazy as have  a really busy week with Maisie having conjunctivitis and have just realised i have my hmk to do can you help?? pleeease xxx just need a few sentences to any of these question's many as poss (i will be forever grateful as i am soo tired    )
xxxxx


i have to write what i would say to a parent if they said..

1  I'm worried my child will learn bad behaviour from being in the same group as Joe

2  do you know that Joe has his own helper and loads of equipment i dread to think how much that costs

3  i have heard that he is mentally retarded he has that look about him doesn't He?- suppose you cant expect him to learn anything?

4  i am worried because my child is not getting the far share of  the staffs attention because Joe is so demanding.

5 why should my daughter have to learn sign language just because Joe cant speak .children like that should be sent to special school

6 surely your not taking Joe on the trip/ he will never be able to sit still on the bus Let alone get anything fro the visit??


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

OMG  
you are an angel !!
i woke up early this morning to make a start on it thankyou so so much 

saxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

hi,
i wont get any marks for the homework just less of a slapped wrist because i actually did it!!
i am on my last 2 weeks of my d.p.p (diploma in pre school practice) and have been working in a nursery for 7 years now.
people really are that rude ..but i think its lack of understanding that makes people act so rude and frightned of s.e.n children.sometimes i really have  to bite my tongue    
xxx


----------

